# troubleshooting craftsman router



## carolel (Jun 18, 2011)

I haven't used the router in about 18 months. now I can't even turn it on


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Carol and welcome to the router forums, we are glad to have you join us.


----------



## barking spider (Dec 26, 2010)

1. Is the outlet its plugged into HOT? Sometimes a GFCI will trip and outlet is dead.
2. Can you rotate the shaft? Try spinning it around and see if it moves free. It could be it is just gummed up and needs to rotate some to free it up.
It also could be a bad switch.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

If it was, or is dusty, the brushes could be a problem! Try blowing it out in front with a vacumn, then plug it in. Try a little extra blowing at the brushes. Wear goggles! If there is no life, start at the plug-in and check for power. start with the easy things, and work to the more labor intensive repairs! Brushes could be a problem.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Is it an older model Craftsman router? Check the shaft lock. If it's still engaged, as it would be when removing/replacing a bit, it will not start. (Don't ask how I know!!)


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Some of the routers had a handle at the top of the router. It is locked, the lever will stick out a bit, and it will say shaft locked Push that to wards the center of the router. It will slide at a 90#angle to the router shaft. I hope this helps


----------



## barking spider (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh, HEAD SLAP! I forgot about the shaft lock. Yep, could be that too.


----------



## splinter1 (Nov 19, 2019)

it is a 1.75hp plunge router several years old but only used once then sat on shelf. The motor is not frozen up and the lights come on but all I get is a humming sound from the motor.


----------



## splinter1 (Nov 19, 2019)

the motor turns by hand but only hums when switched on,the lights do work when switched on.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Brushes....


----------



## kokacak168 (Dec 5, 2019)

Thanks you


----------

